

What /b/ believes about life - sillysaurus2
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/231528979/websites/b%20%20-%20ITT%20%20We%20post%20our%20age%2C%20and%20things%20we%20have%20learned%20i.htm

======
McDermot
/b/ is like any different language/culture. totally nonsensical and absurd at
first but there's good stuff going on when you get across the language
barrier.

------
praveer13
"Step over on people, be dishonest." Shows how many psychopaths go to /b/.

------
25cf
so edgy

